# cornell & diehl pirate cake



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i got an ounce of this stuff at my tobacconist the other day. its damn near like smoking straight latakia i suppose. for you english lovers out there if you haven't tried it try it, but be careful.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

mike t said:


> i got an ounce of this stuff at my tobacconist the other day. its damn near like smoking straight latakia i suppose. for you english lovers out there if you haven't tried it try it, but be careful.


Just finishing up my first bowl of this stuff, and arrrrrr..... She's a fine smoke! Heavy Latakia. Now I know what people mean when they say this. I like it though. Package presentation was nice. Kinda pressed, but easy to break up.


----------



## RecoilRob (Jan 3, 2011)

I was digging around my tobacco cellar today and found a bunch of Pirate Cake from 1997, wrapped and aging. Latakia doesn't smooth out with age as much as Virginia's do but this was a nice smoke. I hadn't had it in about 8 years and found it much more bearable with age.


----------



## RecoilRob (Jan 3, 2011)

Esoterica's Penzance is much more refined.


----------

